

DIY Paper iPhone Dock - alain94040
http://emilychang.com/2009/09/diy-paper-iphone-dock/

======
lukifer
Pretty slick. If you want to go even simpler, you can make a a stand using
scissors and a business card: [http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-
business-card-iPhone-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-business-
card-iPhone--iPod-stand/)

------
Timothee
Not sure why the original post (linked at the very beginning of the post)
wasn't used instead:

[http://www.dessinemoiunobjet.com/iphone-and-itouch-paper-
sta...](http://www.dessinemoiunobjet.com/iphone-and-itouch-paper-stand-dock/)

Note there's a link to the US Letter format.

